# HOW OFTEN DO YOU WATER CHANGE.



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

How often do you guys do water changes?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

2 times a week


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> 2 times a week










best to do is 2 time a week. about 25% to 35% of water change.


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

I have a very large amount of filtration, so I normally only do a 30% change once a week. I also remove any uneaten food within minutes (if there is any). When needed I'll change water more often, but as long as the water parameters are perfect I don't more than once a week. My Nitrates are never more than 10 - 20. I think having a lot of plants helps greatly as well.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nick007x said:


> I have a very large amount of filtration, so I normally only do a 30% change once a week. I also remove any uneaten food within minutes (if there is any). When needed I'll change water more often, but as long as the water parameters are perfect I don't more than once a week. My Nitrates are never more than 10 - 20. I think having a lot of plants helps greatly as well.


x2


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nick007x said:


> I have a very large amount of filtration, so I normally only do a 30% change once a week. I also remove any uneaten food within minutes (if there is any). When needed I'll change water more often, but as long as the water parameters are perfect I don't more than once a week. My Nitrates are never more than 10 - 20. I think having a lot of plants helps greatly as well.


you said you have large amount of filteration? what you have for filteration? just curious


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

On my 55gal: Two AquaClear 70's
In each AC70: AC Sponge, Seachem Purigen, 1/2 Box Fluval Peat Fiber, 1 Box Fluval BioMax, AC BioMax, Fluval Sponge
One AquaClear 50 Powerhead (with internal Pre-Filter) powering Marineland BioWheel Pro 60 (two large wheels w/ spraybars)


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nick007x said:


> On my 55gal: Two AquaClear 70's
> In each AC70: AC Sponge, Seachem Purigen, 1/2 Box Fluval Peat Fiber, 1 Box Fluval BioMax, AC BioMax, Fluval Sponge
> One AquaClear 50 Powerhead (with internal Pre-Filter) powering Marineland BioWheel Pro 60 (two large wheels w/ spraybars)










kool dude! you only got a 55g and yeah once a week would be good with your filteration.

i have 180g with 55g sump wet/dry, overflow, and 2 Emperor 400...and i think i have more then enough filteration but i still do water change 2 time a week.


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

right on...yeah, i think its whatever seems like the best choice for each individual tank and situation. oh, and the 55 is not for life. they'll be moving into a 90 or 100 this summer, im not sure exactly which one yet.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> How often do you guys do water changes?


I do nowadays about 3-4 times per week, which is about 25 % volume per week.

Regards,


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i dont anymore, well i havent yet on my 30 and the new vac i got doesnt work








i am almost positive i am getting a 150 so ya ill be looking forward to that, i pobably wont change more than 20% a week damn thats even 30g wow maybe not even that much, those ac's better be good


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Once a week... =X but i just started up again so that might change plus i got a gold diamond dont think he'll be as messy as my pygos


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

I do 5% daily



nick007x said:


> I have a very large amount of filtration, so I normally only do a 30% change once a week. I also remove any uneaten food within minutes (if there is any). When needed I'll change water more often, but as long as the water parameters are perfect I don't more than once a week. My Nitrates are never more than 10 - 20. I think having a lot of plants helps greatly as well.


True, plants do help against the nitrates.
But IMO the need for water change has nothing to do with the amount of filtration you have. Nitrates for example are not removed by filtration.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

It all depends on what fish I have at the time in what tank. More fish or larger fish in smaller tank I change the water more often. My 75g I change the 30% water every week and my dovii I change almost 50% every two weeks. The dovii has grown pretty good over the last month. Both will increase as time goes on. When I had my sachezi and small rhom I only changed the water every 3 weeks or month because I had mad filtration for the size tank they were in.

Water changes are very very important for good growth... IMO almost as important as diet


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

honestly with my two magnum 350 pro canisters on my 55 my water tests great almost indefinatly. I realy dont pay any attention, due to the fact that I am realy picky abiyt how clean my water appears. I tend to do weekly or bi-weekly changes, but it has gone over a month or two without one, and still tested fine.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> Water changes are very very important for good growth... IMO almost as important as diet


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I am pretty extreme when it comes to changing. I change every 2 days. I have found that works best in my tanks. Keeps my water right where I want it.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> Water changes are very very important for good growth... IMO almost as important as diet


:nod:
[/quote]


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

used to do it at least once a week. ive been gettin lazy now so a lil over 1 week now.


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

boontje said:


> I have a very large amount of filtration, so I normally only do a 30% change once a week. I also remove any uneaten food within minutes (if there is any). When needed I'll change water more often, but as long as the water parameters are perfect I don't more than once a week. My Nitrates are never more than 10 - 20. I think having a lot of plants helps greatly as well.


True, plants do help against the nitrates.
But IMO the need for water change has nothing to do with the amount of filtration you have. Nitrates for example are not removed by filtration.
[/quote]

i mean that i have plenty of (bio) filtration to ensure my ammonia and nitrite levels are always 0. while that in itself does not really affect nitrates (except for the plants), since my nitrate levels never really exceed 15, the water is crystal clear, and the tank looks clean, there is absolutely no reason why i need to do more than once weekly water changes. especially being that the water i add is of a different pH, doing more frequent water changes would really only cause more relative stress than just once a week.


----------



## ClubRSX (Feb 8, 2006)

once a week ( either wed. or thursdays) with 4 tbl spoons of aqua salt every water change.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i just clean my tank whenever it looks dirty which is usually about once a week. Probably turns out to be about twice every three weeks


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a Ehiem 2213 on my 10g, so really only once a week :laugh: And Im sure that will go lower and lower as the months progress.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

All my tanks have very small bioloads so once a week imo is more than enough. 
In my 135 my nitrates are so low I end up having to add flourish nitrogen to boost them up anyways.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i do a 25% water change every week....I never tested my water, but i think it's fine, at least i think it is. Water is always clear and fish never show any signs of stress and they eat perfectly. Could someone please post a pic of what test kits they use or what the nitrate reading looks like


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I like giving them nice and fresh water so 2-3 times a week.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

I change once a week per tank. and every 3rd week a vac and maintain media. I test every sunday and deal with what ever has a rose since the last water change. Usually its not much. My system is working and keeps me busy interacting with my fish.
V


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I usually do two water changes of about 40% a week. But for the last two weeks I've slacked off on purpose done to one water change a week. I'm trying to let the nitrates rise alittle so the plants may grow.

Planted tanks are alot harder than bare tanks.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

1-2 times a week. Percentage changed depends on water parameters at the time, but is usually between 10-30%


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

30% at least once a week


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

15-25%, 2-3 times per week.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

25-30% twice a week.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

20% 2-3 times a week. Nitrates always below 20 and I have a very stable pH.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

35% a week


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

30-40 per week and a gravel vac with it.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

25% 2-3 times a week.

My DIY food I made crumbles really easily. So it decays pretty quick in my tank which always gives me high nitrates. So I have to keep on my water changes


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

twice a week :nod:


----------



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a 55G with 3 1-1.5 in rbp's and I have 1x Penguin 350
and a AC 70 (for now) but I will be getting another Penguin 350 in a few days
and I do water change,.....hmmm I would say 2x times a week or so..
I do about 15-30% waterchange depending on how dirty it is...
I use "scrapper" for algae every week or so...

well thats my tank,cleaning schedual


----------

